# Pocket Watch



## Gianelle (Mar 7, 2008)

Greeting to All. I have one pocket watch. It is Grana. Does anybody knows something about it? The thing is that I would like to sell it, but I do not know the approximate price for it.

Is there anybody who can help me on this issue?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Alas the crown has gone... was that you who wrote on the german ebay discussion group about that missing crown?

Grana built watches e.g. for the military use. Knirim writes about that:



> The infantry had no need for particularly precise watches. Pocket- and wristwatches were distributed to petty officers, officers and other functionaries. These watches came from numerous different Ger-man and Swiss watchmakers (Arsa, Grana, Helvetia, Minerva, Silvana, Orator, Zenith and so on).
> 
> - The foto shows a field message station with a pocket watch lying on the equipment.
> 
> - These watches were often issued on loan but were also sold to the soldiers and details of the sale en-tered in their pay booklets. (document)


Our Roland Ranfft (with a great archive of movements) has a movement picture of a Grana:










( http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi...&&2uswk )

There we can read (shortened):

*Cerina, Kurth FrÃ¨res SA, Grenchen, Solothurn*

1888: Manufacture was founded by the brothers Kurth (Adolf and Alfred Kurth) in Grenchen - building raw movements and watch parts with frist 3 employees.

1897: Move to a new manufacture building

1906: Introduction of the brand "Grana" for complete watches (from latin "granacus" = Grenchen)

1934: Swiss law for protection and regulation of the watch market: Firms are forbidden to sell complete watches as well as raw movements! Because of this Eterna built its raw movements under the name ETA. But the _Kurth Freres_ stopped the production of raw movements, but increased the watch production for customers in switzerland and the States.

1939: Registration of the brand Certina (for cheap models), Grana was still used for better watches. But that was unreliable, so Grana disappeared.

(and so on, see http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi...amp;Certina_000 )

That should help you!

Andreas


----------



## Gianelle (Mar 7, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> Thanks for Info. I visited the web-sites you have suggested, but could not find the price for it.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier in my post I would like to sell it. Maybe anybody else can tell me how much it costs approximatelly?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, there's no price.

Without having a watch in your own hands, or without really good pictures of all watch details (case, movement), the condition of the watch (does it run, are there problems with the watch, is the movement dirty or just cleaned...) you cannot give a legitimate value.

Only with the given information the value could be 10 pounds, or 200 pounds.

But I guess the price will be in a two-digit dimension.

Andreas


----------

